# Sparring



## Eric Daniel (Nov 8, 2005)

Is sparring Fighting?? No it is not. It actually depends on your perspective on fighting so what is your perspective on fighting? My perspective on fighting is that you are walking home and someone comes up behind you or jumps out from somewhere and tells you to give them your wallet or attack you with something like maybe a rear bear hug.

 My perspective on what sparring is, is a test of skill of both you and your partner. It is a chance you and your partner get to try the techniques you learn safly without injury. Is there injuries? Yes, just because you are safe does not neccesarily mean accidents don't happen because they do. 
I also think sparring is practice for a fight. Now you may argue well what is a fight? Is it like sparring where you and a partner agree to "fight" in a controled manner? Is it a suprise attack? Is it you defending against a person with a wepon empty handedly? Etc. 
I think that evryone has there own perspective on what "fighting" is and is not. 

What is your perspective? 

Should you have a strategy? Well when I try sparring because of my built I do have a strategy. My strategy I think changes with each partner. 

What is the best defense in sparring? Is it like the saying " A good offense is the best defence"? 

I would like to here other perspectives so I can gain better knoledge on this subject called sparring.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 8, 2005)

Sparring is not fighting, fighting is fighting.  Sparring, however, lets you devolpe attributes needed ina fight


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 8, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Sparring is not fighting, fighting is fighting.  Sparring, however, lets you devolpe attributes needed ina fight


You say fighting is fighting, what is fightibng? everyone has there own perspective on it.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 8, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Sparring is not fighting, fighting is fighting. Sparring, however, lets you devolpe attributes needed ina fight


 
Very very true! yes, sparring will develop timing and perception, amongst other things. Also develop "fighting spirit", and, for some, "increased tolerance to pain"


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> You say fighting is fighting, what is fightibng? everyone has there own perspective on it.



I'm trying to hurt you, you're trying to hurt me.  We are fighting.


----------



## twayman (Nov 8, 2005)

Sparing is an agreed confrontation where the goal is to learn actual technique and use of technique (not to hurt or survive).  Sparing has many functions it serves as an avenue towards personal growth and comfort with technique.  It also helps the individuals confront fears and practice control.  One of the biggest advantages in sparing is learning for yourself what YOU would do in a real confrontation (ie would you freeze, kick first, grab, strike, ect).  Personally I like to strike at hands (lightly) In a real fight take out the weapons makes all other technique so much easier. :EG: 

Fighting on the other hand is not an agreed confrontation it is an attack.  No time to learn and you better be sure what you have learned works hence sparing.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Nov 8, 2005)

It looks pretty unanimous.  Sparring is a tool to help you learn your techniques, distance, and mental discipline.

Fighting is ugly.  A confrontation in which you must win (sometimes winning means to just be able to run/walk away) in oder to stay living.

I always tell my students that if we fought in class many of us could not go to work tomorrow, but we can use tools like sparring, drills, techniques to increase surviving a fight.

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 8, 2005)

Sparring is a learning process with give and take. Rules are in place and the object is usualy NOT to hurt your partner.
Fighting means one person wins and walks away


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses guys. It seems that most of us agree that sparing is great.It develops a lot of things that help us in our martial arts. But when it comes to fighting there is a debate because everyone has there own perspective but basically the same idea, one wins and one looses. But how is the winner and the looser determined? In Japan a long time ago (I don't think they still do it) there would be fights to the death. During the Renisance time (1300s 1400s and 1500s) in Europe almost everyone carried swords and duals (fights) were constant. To me duals are like sparring and fighting to the death in japan is more like a fight. In the street you will most likely be attacked by suprise. There will be injuries and possibly death even if accidental

Story: A friend of a friend of mine (Confusing isn't it. I didn't know this guy but this is what my friend told me about one of his friends) went to a party with his other friends (well who he thought were his friends) and while he was at the party they told a big guy (about 6'6 and 300 lbs.) that my friend's friend wanted to kick his butt and the big guy confronted my friend about it. My friend's friend did not say that and he told the big guy this but the big guy did not believe it. In the end they started fighting and the big guy hit my friend's friend so hard that he fell on the cement and there was a pool of blood surrounding the body, the paramedics came and in two days he died.)

The story my friend told me is a good example of a confrontation on the street. On the street there will not be a referee and there are no rules. We as Martial Artist must use our skills only when nesseccery and try to avoid any confrontation at all costs. And besides all the guilt one would feel if he injured another during a sparring session is nothing compared to what you would feel like if you hurt someone on the street, not to mention the law part where you go to jail and court.

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey guys,
There is a great article on sparring by Shihan Tony Annesi and i suggest reading it. Visit this link and let me know your thoughts on the article.
http://bushido-kai.net/articles/docs/flare_and_glare.html


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pretty good article, I do not adree with trying to psysc. your opponet up by those means. I.E. Saying he just rapped your girl friend to me it is a bit un human to say that in a Dojang just my personal beliefs. But all in all good article.
terry


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Saying he just rapped your girl friend to me it is a bit un human



It sounds like a bad H.S. football coach giving a half-time pep talk. But the idea that one must "turn it on" is important. I often emphasize that a point comes in a fight where one must go all-out" and really hammer the other guy. How one gets in the right mindset is a personal issue, and I don't teach that.


----------

